# North American Day at the Torrance Airport



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2010)

Yesterday, I went down to the airport in Torrance, Zamperini Field for North American Day. I got to meet Bob Hoover and Bob Gilliland. They had a lot of North Americans out there, T-6s, T-28s, Navions, Mustangs and B-25. After the event was over, I got to fly along with a friend for some T-6 aerobatics near the Palos Verde peninsula. What a blast!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW, that looked like a blast!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2010)

Very Cool!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2010)

It started out as a photo shoot that ended up not quite working out, but it was still a lot of fun. Getting to meet aviation legends is great. Getting to fly is a bonus. Getting to fly aerobatics is _really_ fun.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice ones Evan!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2010)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW!!! Excellent sir!! I'll bet that was a blast! I always enjoy looking at your work!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like way too much fun !


----------

